# Question for the Prop heads?



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

What type of prop will give me more bow lift. I need to get my bow up higher while running. Will a 4 blade lift my bow or a 3 blade cupped prop work.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

good explanation located middle of page:

http://unitedboaterscoop.com/html/propeller-basics-part3.html

I'm of the opinion that the best prop is the most efficient prop based on your favorite cruising rpm.
Adjust your bow lift using your trim tabs and engine tilt switch.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm of the opinion that the best prop is the most efficient prop based on your favorite cruising rpm.
> Adjust your bow lift using your trim tabs and engine tilt switch.


X2 except for me its the most efficient prop while jacked up.


----------

